# My first surviving fry!



## unk3wl (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey all, I have this mixed cichlid tank for about 9 months now and while a few of the females have been holding from time to time, I have never seen any of the fry released. Well today as I was feeding the fish this morning I saw this little guy darting out from the rocks grabbing some food!! I'm not trying to breed any of these fish as I don't have any pairs, was trying for a male tank but some of the young fish I bought turned out to be female. So this is some kind of hybrid no idea who the parents are, should be interesting to see if it makes it and what it will look like. I'm preety sure the mother is a Jalo Reef, but no idea on the father.


----------

